

Clients From Hell stories - tobylane
http://clientsfromhell.net/

======
tehdik
And here's the book: [http://www.amazon.com/Clients-Hell-collection-
anonymously-co...](http://www.amazon.com/Clients-Hell-collection-anonymously-
contributed-designers/dp/0982473931/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308524230&sr=8-1)

